# Help with Canned Green Beans



## MissV78 (Oct 20, 2014)

So, I made a big mistake, and used the first recipe I found online... to WATER BATH CAN some green beans. I made 8 quarts. The recipe was: 32 cups water, 3/4 cup pickling salt, 1/2 cup white vinegar. 

Of course, 2 days goes by and as I'm reading up on more canning sites, I'm finding out how you absolutely cannot water bath can green beans, unless they're PICKLED. My recipe obviously didn't have enough vinegar to pickle them, but is it enough to prevent botulism? I doubt it. So I immediately stuck all 8 quarts in the fridge (figuring they're safe in there).  

What can I do with these beans? Should I just toss them all? Or can I re-can them as pickled beans? I'm thinking they'd end up being really mushy. Any advice at all for this newbie canner???


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

I think I'd chalk it up to learning and start over. Seth


----------



## MissV78 (Oct 20, 2014)

That's what I was afraid of. Such a waste. I'll definitely be doing my homework before I make another mistake like this!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

If they were put in the fridge within a day of two of water bath, I would open them up, top off if needed, clean the tops and pressure can with new rings.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

LOT of salt in 8 quarts. We use a teaspoon per quart when pressure canning.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I did the same thing several years ago but without the vinegar or salt. I figured the pressure canning was just more over caution like we get nowadays.

But after about 3 or 4 days they started making white foam in the jars.

I was a bit concerned, but I was still was not convinced. (If you grew up drinking pond water and such, you get cynical about all those health warnings. Lots of those warnings really only apply to folks who are immune deficient or in poor health and such.)

I opened a jar and ate one or two of the green beans---I figured even if they were poison, a little botulism wouldn't hurt me too bad.

I didn't get sick, but the white foam in the jars got worse and my wife convinced me to dump the beans. So I did.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Granny used to hot water bath green beans. Not sure how much vinaigrette she used but I do Remeber she boiled them 9 hours! Me? I would pressure can them for recommended time. Botulism kills.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Me Id throw them out !, on the other hand if I found a canna green beans in the pantry I threw them right out through the kitchen window. The wife knows enough not to have any of them nasty things in the house. 
So I may be biased when I offer that advice .


----------



## MissV78 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your advice! I went ahead and tossed them. I don't have a pressure canner at the moment, but should be getting one soon (hopefully!). Thanks again, and in the future I'll make sure to either pressure can, pickle, or freeze my green beans.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

I'd have just opened them up and used or rescanned. Though my mom and grandma canned a lot of things without pressure canning or, on some stuff, even water bath canning. None of us ever died as a result.

Jeff


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

weaselfire said:


> I'd have just opened them up and used or rescanned. Though my mom and grandma canned a lot of things without pressure canning or, on some stuff, even water bath canning. None of us ever died as a result.
> 
> Jeff


Water bath canning is perfectly safe on many foods. Green beans are not one of them. It has to do with acid levels in the food. Low acid requires higher temps to destroy botulism. 212 degrees is insufficient therefore pressure canning becomes necessary to ensure a safe product.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

You're probably OK if you keep them in the fridge and eat them within a few weeks. That's what I always did if the lid didn't seal.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Water bath canning is perfectly safe on many foods. Green beans are not one of them. It has to do with acid levels in the food. Low acid requires higher temps to destroy botulism. 212 degrees is insufficient therefore pressure canning becomes necessary to ensure a safe product.


Yup. Government says so.

Never got it. Even from food improperly prepared. Drank out of the hose, went swimming without waiting and rode around in cars without child seats. Or seat belts. Or safety glass. Or five mile an hour bumpers.

You should do as you choose, not as I choose.

Jeff

Jeff


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

weaselfire said:


> Yup. Government says so.
> 
> Never got it. Even from food improperly prepared. Drank out of the hose, went swimming without waiting and rode around in cars without child seats. Or seat belts. Or safety glass. Or five mile an hour bumpers.
> 
> ...


Oh, I agree that we should all do as we please. I too drank out of garden hoses, rode in cars with no seat belts, and lots more stuff that might not be safe,,,, and lived through all of it. There is no laws that I know of to prevent anyone from eating high risk foods. But given the option I will not recommend to others to risk their lives needlessly when simple measures can be taken to reduce the risk. This has nothing to do with government control. It's about helping fellow human beings make better decisions based upon education. It is known that exposing botulism to higher temps kills it. Why not use a simple method such as pressure canning low acid foods to reduce that risk?


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Pick up a Ball Blue Book at Walmart. It's worth MORE than it's weight in gold. Don't rely on BS websites online. The only reliable one is the USDA site here: https://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/publications_usda.html

Still...get the Blue Book. I've been canning for 40 years, and I ALWAYS have the correct page open and read it every time I can something.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

well too late now but you could have froze them.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Alder said:


> Pick up a Ball Blue Book at Walmart. It's worth MORE than it's weight in gold. Don't rely on BS websites online. The only reliable one is the USDA site here: https://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/publications_usda.html
> 
> Still...get the Blue Book. I've been canning for 40 years, and I ALWAYS have the correct page open and read it every time I can something.


I'm like that too when canning. My memory ain't the best and those charts keep me on track.


----------

